# Need new medication alternatives



## Stellar1 (Apr 10, 2012)

About a year ago I had my gallbladder removed after a 6 month bout of attacks, followed by shingles, a bladder ulcer and a handful of respiratory infections. A few months ago I started having bowel cramping and my gastro diagnosed me with IBS. At 24, this has been a very frustrating past year and a half but I have accepted it and am looking for treatment. I have tried librax, bentyl and donnatal and all have made me uncomfortably 'stoned'. I feel like i lose my personality, some of them make me feel depressed (or nothing) and I have a hard time completing complicated tasks. My memory is horrid as well. I cannot recall words I'm trying to think of and ask people the same question over and over with no recollection. I've gone off the medication and feel instantly better mood-wise but almost immediately get the intense cramping. I've spoke with my doctor and we are trying new medications but this is still very new to me and would like some advice. I just began taking Levbid and it seems to make me feel the same way, though it is the first week. I'm unfamiliar with these medications, so please, if you have suggestions for some that don't mess with my brain function I'd love to hear it!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Stellar you really have to hang in there with these medications... most of those side effects *will* wane off over time. So you may feel them now.. but in a few weeks.. you probably won't. Also I would suggest taking them before meals (about 30 minutes). They are meant to slow down gut contractions.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

If you have no gallbladder,have you tried cholestagel or cholestyramine?


----------

